# Don't feed the Bear!



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

unique


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice job. Wouldnt have thought of that.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Humph… A bear with dentures, go figure.

*;-)*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That appeals to my sense of humor


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

It's a *gummy bear*!

M


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's hilarious.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------

